# Plant ID please!



## mattutd20 (Jan 24, 2009)

Much thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi mattutd20,

I could be wrong, but it looks like what I have seen some of our GSAS members offer at club meetings as "Giant Hygrophila". If the stems are kind of "woody" you might check out Hygrophila corymbosa. Here is a link that might help http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://naturalaquariums.com/plantedtank/060602.JPG&imgrefurl=http://naturalaquariums.com/plantedtank/0606.html&usg=__ez4q8Pv2UiSyUhenmwq1_8NI7kA=&h=449&w=337&sz=36&hl=en&start=17&um=1&tbnid=Bs_1p8WKaS9ezM:&tbnh=127&tbnw=95&prev=/images%3Fq%3DHygrophila%2Bcorymbosa%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-GBfficial%26hs%3DabJ%26sa%3DG%26um%3D1 Hope this helps!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Check this out. The plantfinder is great! 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=139&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep I agree most likely Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia'


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

ditto


----------



## mattutd20 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks! rayer:


----------

